# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  در مورد پستاری ارتش راهنمایی میخوام

## fateme12

سلام خسته نباشید سوال من اینه که اگه این کد رشته رو توی انتخاباتی اولم بزنم یا مثلا انتخاب40امم توی دعوت شدنم به مصاحبه تاثیری داره؟
سوال دوم یه دختر بارتبه9800منطقه دو(10700زیرگروه1) و تراز8350 شانسی برای پرستاری ارتش یا سپاه داره؟ممنو میشم جواب بدین(:

----------


## DrDark13

سلام. هیچ‌فرقی نداره انتخآب چندم بزارید، اگه مشمول باشید دعوت به مصاحبه میشید، معمولا ظرفیت رو سنجش چند برابر اعلام میکنه و در مرحله گزینش رد میشن اکثرا...
اگر ترازتون بالای 7000 باشه احتمال زیاد دعوت میشید...

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام. هیچ‌فرقی نداره انتخآب چندم بزارید، اگه مشمول باشید دعوت به مصاحبه میشید، معمولا ظرفیت رو سنجش چند برابر اعلام میکنه و در مرحله گزینش رد میشن اکثرا...
> اگر ترازتون بالای 7000 باشه احتمال زیاد دعوت میشید...


سلام
شما راجع به پزشکی بقیه الله هم اطلاع دارید؟

----------

